# Painted Fire Reds dying while CRS and CBS are fine...



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I started a shrimp only tank almost 2 months ago and I have one specific type of shrimps dying while the others are fine.
I introduced a bunch of different shrimps to the tank 5-6 weeks ago: CRS S grade, CBS S grade, Green babaulti, PFR, Blue Pearls.

All the shrimps are doing fine EXCEPT for the PFRs: I originally had 20 of them and now I only have 7.
The PFRs seem to slowly die one by one, some of them have their whiskers really short and white, like if they were cut or eaten.
The other shrimps are doing fine, with some babies CRS and CBS.

My water parameters are normal: no Amonia-Nitrites-Nitrates, PH is 6.5, GH around 150ppm, temp 75.
Is there something specific to PFRs that might explain their deaths ?

Any advice welcome!

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------

